# Attention Brothers: Troops needed



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

_Welcome brother. 

Troops are being transported to the Tau sector in order to help quicken the pace of the Hive Fleet Kraken cleansing. There are not many Tyranids left, but the tau lack our experience and strength to quickly finish the job. The xenos should not be trusted with cleaning up such a dangerous threat to the Imperium in any case. This is OUR duty. the High Marshal has deemed this mission voluntary, and as such unless you are already dedicated to another part of our great crusade you shall gladly uphold our oath to eternally prove our loyalty to the emperor. There are also valuable gains to be made for warfare practices against the Tyranids. For those initiates with neophytes, be sure to take advantage. A generation of initiates with prior Tyranid experience could be quite useful to us in the future.

Our fleet will be in the Tau sector shortly, all volunteers are to be ready for departure at that time.

Remember brothers: no pity, no remorse, no fear._

You are one of these troops. i will start you separate from each other and arrange you accordingly. You are Black Templar Space Marines and a part of one of their crusading fleets. I have chosen them because i know the most about them. if you are unfamiliar with their fluff, it would be good for the RP to read some fluff on them, or you can ask me.

I need at least 5 space marines, no more than 10.
optional, one player may be a black templar chaplain.
optional, players may be a neophyte, this will count toward the total number of space marines.

I need a minimum of 1 Tau player, a maximum of 2. I would prefer commander type roles. 

There shall be no more than two posts per person for every GM post i make, unless you request otherwise like if two characters are having an argument or something. i may just post small saying something like "They continue their argument".

i am usually a very fast responder. i always have a heresy-online tab up on my browser. i will be fastest responding at night.

[Example] Space marine 1:
name:
with what weapons are you qualified marine?:
with what special skills have you been qualified? (like if you want to be an apothecary or something, if none state your position as a standard initiate):
Armor details (all will have black templar standard armor, but feel free to detail it up like you would if it was your own personal armor..as a space marine of course):
Space Marine Resume' (In what ways have you served the emperor? where has your previous crusading taken you?):

As far as the Tau characters im being pretty open about it. say name, unit type and such so i know who you are. i would prefer commander of some kind.

i will place the character information as they come.

i really like things to be fair, and i find that real creativity and writing practice comes from playing the more standard characters, its more like putting on the shoes of a real person than say the leader of a whole chapter or some super famous warrior. good reading and depth doesn't have to come with "special" characters. but as with all RPs alot of this is up to you guys and no matter where it all goes i'll do my best to keep it smooth flowin and interesting. if you have suggestions or concerns contact me before just giving up on the RP. appreciate it. 

that's about it, any questions ask here in replies or pm me. i used to do star wars RP's alot. might be a little rusty but i am way more into the wh40k universe though. anyway i will let everyone know when i will be strating the action thread. as always, have fun.

Chaplain:
Name: Vilhelm Von-Kroug
Weapons: Crozius Arcanum, Bolt Pistol
Specialty: Chaplain(Moral) Close Combat
Appearance: Somewhat short but thick. He has a shaved head but his hair is a light brown. His ocean blue eyes burn with an intense fire of faith.
Armor Detail: Normal Armor for a chaplain but his skull helmet is framed by a golden halo and his skull shaped shoulderpad is also gold. His armor is covered in scraps of religious parchment along with numerous battle honors
History: Born on Terra he was picked up by one of the Black Templars fleets and trained as an initiate during the trials. he had showed extreme courage and a faith of such depth that he was immediately seconded to a chaplain for training who, after his death, he took his place. He fought in the battle for armageddon and his personality is one of straightforward bluntness.

Space Marine 1:
Name: Arius Zaal
Weapons: A lightining claw and bolt pistol.
Speaciality: Assault marine.
Appearance: Short black hair, two scars run down both cheeks, left eye is augmented as is the lower right leg. (wasnt sure about this but i done it anyway)
Armour details: Mark six 'Corvus armour' with a pair of red stripes running down the face plate to mark his scars, the chest plate has the sign on the aquila on it, a skull is engraved into his forehead.
History: Arius has served with the Black Templars for just over two centuries, since then he has fought in many battles and turned into a almost blood thirsty marine, he has fought with exeption on several worlds against the foul Xeno and is considered a veteran against them. 

Space marine 2:
Name: Beziak Slovieun
Weapons: Power Sword and Plasma Pistol
Speciality: Close Combat
Apperance: Long black hair, bionic eye with a scar running down the left side of his face.
Armour detail: MK8 "Errant" pattern, with an aquila on the chest and white laurel on the helmet.
History: Beziak took part in the crusade on Armegeddon and was part of the force sent to hunt down the ork warboss. He has served for two centuries with distinction. He and Arius Zaal are close friends, and have known each other since training. 

Space marine 3:
Name: Alarbus Fredrik
Weapons: Bolter; chainsword; frag grenades; krak grenades
Specialty: Grenades, bolter discipline
Appearance: Shaved head bearing multiple scars, an aquila tattooed to his right cheek and the Templar cross on his left cheek. Ringing his neck is the litany of hatred, which the chaplains had carved into Fredrik ages ago as penitence for a past misdeed.
Armor Detail: Mk 5, Heresy armour, Fredrik's helmet bears the symbol of the Black Templars with a red starburst crossed by a lightning bolt at its center.
History: Born from a deathworld near the Dregruk system; Fredrik fought on fringe space for seven years as a neophyte before claiming the head of an ork nob when he and his teacher were cut off from their squad. Since becoming an initiate, Fredrik has become a very zealous individual and with each combat he has added a new form of devotion to his body and wargear.
Fredrik has been fighting with his crusade brothers against the orks for thirty nine years; fighting alongside his squad in cleaning of six worlds and the retaking of four others, along with over a dozen ship to ship combat's. Fredrik has a good feel for explosives, a skill quickly learned when fighting in the cramped corridors of a ship. 

Space marine 4:
Name: Elzar Vantada
Position: Apothecary
with what weapons are you qualified marine: Bolter and Chainsword
Armor details: Mark 5. Bears the mark of the aquila on the back
Space Marine Resume: Originally a petty criminal on the world of Vengeance where he impressed a black templar soldier. He was mugging a rich family moving through the streets when his activities were discovered by a patrol of guardsman. They called for him to surrender and under threat of being shot he put down his knife and knelt on the ground. The guardsman approached at their ease and one kicked elzar in the face. He lay curled and bleeding on the floor as the taunted him. He snatched a las pistol from the belt of the first guardsman shooting him in the groin before shooting the second in the face. The third guardsman reached for his weapon but Elzar had dissapeared. A black templar Apothecary by the name of Scanta had been watching from one of the buildings and he choose to follow the boy. 3 streets later he found him and though elzar attempted to run he found his throat gripped in an iron grip. Looking into the boys face he was amazed to find the boys wounds already healed and upon inquiring into the subject he discovered the boy to be a talented healer and he returned with him to his ship. Elzar survived the recruitment tests and became onr of the black templars. Scanta took the boy under his wing and trained him as an apothecary, they have worked together to this day where Elzar acting under Scanta's advice agreed to go on this misssion .

Space Marine 5:
Name: Zaen Ignatius
Weapons: power-axe, bolter, servo harness with two power claws, a flamer, and a twin linked plasma cutter which can be used as a twin linked plasma pistol as well.
Specialty: Tech-Marine, Land Raider Driver, Squad flamer
Appearance: Short Black hair, Tall Even for a Space Marine, Slim yet Muscular, Clear Grey eyes, Clean Shaven, Not yet attained any of the scars his brothers hold as trophies of battles
Armour Detail: techmarine armour. full servo-harness.
Background: Zaen originally hails from the hive world Praxus Prime, an industrial world where the pollution of the many factories creates an eternal night. Here in his youth Zaen focused on his passions of mechanics and technology and his amazing piloting ability. in order to join the adeptus mechanicus, he first became one of the Black Templars, mightiest of the Emperor’s space marines, to better serve Him. As a young neophyte, Zaen proved his worth in The Second Purging of Lastrati and was recently promoted to a fully fledged battle brother. His mechanic and piloting skills were quickly put to use by the chapter and he now drives the armoured vehicles that deliver his comrades into the chaos of war. In crusades which don’t require his driving skills, he dons a flamer and cleanses the masses of the Emperor’s enemies up close with holy fire.

Space Marine 6:
Name: Ulbrecht Vallimer
weapons: bolt pistol/chainsword
specialty: standard initiate, prefers close combat.
appearance: MK6 Beakie Armor. A lot of text on his armor, litany heavy. he himself has light brown hair, but it is very short, buzzed. narrow eyes and wide cheeck bones. slightly taller than the average space marine.
service: Has only recently been an initiate and has only fought some battles with Ork forces as one. As a neophyte he dealt mainly with cultists and other heretic groups here and there, always charging without hesitation, straight toward his enemies. a quality his Black Templar brethren liked.

Space Marine 7:
Name: Battle Brother Davion
Age: 64
Weapons:Chainsword, Bolt pistol
Armour: Mk7 Power armour, Tabard
Appearence: Clean shaven, Dark Hair, Hazel eyes.
Bio: Davion is a hot headed marine even after a 60 years of service. The main reason he is here is revenge for the dishonour the Tau caused him when they captured him 2 decades ago. The marshal has sent him here to test his loyalty to the chapter and to make sure he will not put vengence over victory.

Space marine 8:
name: Dahkanis
Qualified Weapons: All forms of swords and close combat weapons, he has very impressive sword wielding skills.
qualified special skills: *Sword Brethren*, his power sword is named Thor and his Bolt Pistol is Odin (he likes to name his weapons)
Armor details : Terminator Honours, however wearing Mk6 Armor with the Crusader type helm. a white tabard bearing the black templar cross and a white cloak over his shoulders also bearing a large black templar cross. Otherwise all of his armor is standard, with black shoulder pads and red crosses.
Space Marine Resume: Born on Brimlock, a world in close proxmity to the hive fleet Kraken attacks. Not much is known of his past, however, it is known that he has been in service with the black templars for over a century now he was involved in the early stages of Armageddon where he killed many orks. he was relieved from his post to be departed to a different section of the galaxy, which is how he eventually came to be on the fleet sent to the tau moon Tri'vaa. He was traveling to help an invasion on the Alsanta ork world before he was given the opportunity to help fight and defend a threat somewhat near his homeworld and mop up the tyranid scourge. This is a great thing for Dahkanis as it will be his first experience in fighting the tyranids.

Tau:

Name: Aun'Tsar
Weapons: Honour Blade, also two Gun Drones
Speciality: Close Combat, keeping Morale
Appearance: Average height for a Tau with green camouflaged robes and hard piercing eyes. Aun'Tsar is also young and muscular for an Ethereal with pale blue skin. His right eye is a milky white and is sightless with small indents just above and below it made by sharp fangs, the result of a ripper that got too close.
History: Aun'Tsar was only in his first year as an Ethereal when the world he was posted on was hit by the Tyranids. The force that he himself co-led took heavy casualties, and angry at his lack of anyway to fight the xenos personally, learnt the art of the Honour Blade so that he can match them even in hand to hand. He was always very daring for an Ethereal, leading his Honour Guard on many dangerous missions that always caused heavy damage to the opponent. It wasn't long before he had became renowned for his skill and recklessness and so was chosen to aid in finishing off the Tyranid remnants left over from Hive fleet Kraken on their mission. Despite his skill with his weapon Aun'Tsar is no fool and will not hesitate to move behind a Space Marine/Tau warrior for protection if he is sufficiently outnumbered or is disarmed.


Name: Shas'Vre'Fi'rios'Kaaval'El (Marines and senior officers would reffer to him just as Kaaval'El)
Equipement: XV25 Battlesuit (roughly on par with Power Armour, but smaller and more manouverable. Built in Jet Pack, and built in Stealth Field Generator) Targetting Array (a HUD inside his helmet's visor that assists in targetting)
Weapon: Burst Cannon (Range 18", S5, AP5, Assault3) Markerlight, and EMP grenades.
Appearance: The bulky, more modern XV25 battlesuit changes colour and texture to match it's surroundings, like the skin on a chameleon. No obvious markings on armour. Under armour is standard for Tau, grey/blue skin, short, not very strong. Ritual scars cover his torso from the ritual of Ta'Lissera, where him and his unit (who have all since died in service) were bonded together for life.
Speciality: Independant operations. All-round subterfuge combat expert, trained to sneak in and kill commanders or elite units before battle begins, and run interference during battle.

Name: Shas'O'Kelarr (commander)
Weapons: Dual Plasma Rifles, Photon and EMP Grenades
Specialty: Ranged Combat
Appearance: Average sized Tau, pale blue skin, weathered features from many harsh years of war.
Armour Details: XV22 Experimental Stealth Battlesuit, Jet-Pack and Shield Generator.
History: Kelarr demonstrated much aptitude for the art of the Patient Hunter, quite content to wait for his prey to walk right into a trap before devastating them entirely, not giving his target even the slimmest hope of victory.
He served The Greater Good as a Pathfinder for many years, favouring the Rail Rifle for its swift effectiveness in delivering death from afar, going on many heated missions where his pin point accuracy was critical to its success.
Being a veteran of many wars, Kelarr has come to be a little rough around the edges, he's seen the worst the galaxy has to throw at him and it has broken some of the illusions he once had about battle

Name: Shas'O Fi'rios Shadowthorn.
Age: Unknown thought to be extremly old for a Tau.
Appearance: Shadowthorn has a single ponytail of black hair on the tip of his head, his left eye is scarred. He wears a red robe over his armour and is also tall for a Tau.
Weapons: A small curved blade made for him by a member of the Earth Caste, a pair of pulse pistols and a long elegent sword.
Background: Shadowthorn is known to be a ruthless commander, often commiting his entire force for small objectives. When he was a youngling his father had served as a commander and was known to be bitter towards the Ethereal's that had started when he was forced to abandon hundreds of his men, a trait which was passed onto his son. Shadowthorn is a renowned naval tactician, he often leads assaults from the frontline, carrying his family banner.


Update: Imperial Guard wont fit into the RP at this time, there is a chance they will be a part of the RP later. I only accepted because that is what some people wanted to be but after thinking about it IG entrees into the world currently created, doesn't make much sense. IG coming to rescue space marines? its usually the other way around. i did mention the tau planet was run by the IG at one time, but it is now a Tau planet. perhaps guard will come sweep up after the space marines, as they often do, but in that sense being an IG character really wouldn't be too interesting, as all the front-line action and events should hit those, well, those who are on the front-line of things.

To pre-players, i am still allowing the IG people to join if they wish, but as BT or Tau. I'll post the profiles as they come.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

sounds good im in ill play as a Initiate

Name: Arius Zaal
Weapons: A lightining claw and bolt pistol. 
Speaciality: Assault marine.
Appearance: Short black hair, two scars run down both cheeks, left eye is augmented as is the lower right leg. (wasnt sure about this but i done it anyway)
Armour details: Mark six 'Corvus armour' with a pair of red stripes running down the face plate to mark his scars, the chest plate has the sign on the aquila on it, a skull is engraved into his forehead. 
History: Arius has served with the Black Templars for just over two centuries, since then he has fought in many battles and turned into a almost blood thirsty marine, he has fought with exeption on several worlds against the foul Xeno and is considered a veteran against them. 

Hope thats ok


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Depending how long this RP takes to take off I may do a Tau Ethereal character yet I am currently preoccupied with exams shok::shout::hang1::suicide at the minute so if it'll be too soon I won't be able to take part. Just thought I'd let you know. . .


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Right i'll join as well as an Initiate:

Name: Beziak Slovieun
Weapons: Power Sword and Plasma Pistol
Speciality: Close Combat
Apperance: Long black hair, bionic eye with a scar running down the left side of his face.
Armour detail: MK8 "Errant" pattern, with an aquila on the chest and white laurel on the helmet.
History: Beziak took part in the crusade on Armegeddon and was part of the force sent to hunt down the ork warboss. He has served for two centuries with distinction. He and Arius Zaal are close friends, and have known each other since training.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

well seeing as how dessel's thread is not taking off ill take the chaplain spot

Name: Vilhelm Von-Kroug
Weapons: Crozius Arcanum, Bolt Pistol
Specialty: Chaplain(Moral) Close Combat
Appearance: Somewhat short but thick. He has a shaved head but his hair is a light brown. His ocean blue eyes burn with an intense fire of faith.
Armor Detail: Normal Armor for a chaplain but his skull helmet is framed by a golden halo and his skull shaped shoulderpad is also gold. His armor is covered in scraps of religious parchment along with numerous battle honors
History: Born on Terra he was picked up by one of the Black Templars fleets and trained as an initiate during the trials. he had showed extreme courage and a faith of such depth that he was immediately seconded to a chaplain for training who, after his death, he took his place. He fought in the battle for armageddon and his personality is one of straightforward bluntness.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Name: Alarbus Fredrik
Weapons: Bolter; chainsword; frag grenades; krak grenades
Specialty: Grenades, bolter discipline
Appearance: Shaved head bearing multiple scars, an aquila tattooed to his right cheek and the Templar cross on his left cheek. Ringing his neck is the litany of hatred, which the chaplains had carved into Fredrik ages ago as penitence for a past misdeed.
Armor Detail: Mk 5, Heresy armour, Fredrik's helmet bears the symbol of the Black Templars with a red starburst crossed by a lightning bolt at its center.

History: Born from a deathworld near the Dregruk system; Fredrik fought on fringe space for seven years as a neophyte before claiming the head of an ork nob when he and his teacher were cut off from their squad.

Since becoming an initiate, Fredrik has become a very zealous individual and with each combat he has added a new form of devotion to his body and wargear. 

Fredrik has been fighitng with his crusade brothers against the orks for thirty nine years; fighting alongside his squad in cleaning of six worlds and the retaking of four others, along with over a dozen ship to ship combat's. Frewdrik has a good feel for explosives, a skill quickly learned when fighting in the cramped corridors of a ship.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

solitaire said:


> Depending how long this RP takes to take off I may do a Tau Ethereal character yet I am currently preoccupied with exams shok::shout::hang1::suicide at the minute so if it'll be too soon I won't be able to take part. Just thought I'd let you know. . .


yeah yeah its all good. this is my first one on heresy online so im not sure how long it usually takes from 'em to start off, but i'll let you know when its getting close. if your the tau character you'll probably be trading some attention and interaction for the different perspective character anyway. i can work with you.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

in case you havn't seen i added your characters to my first post last night. still waiting on some people to join.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll take the apothecary position if that is ok
Name: Elzar Vantada
Position: Apothecary
with what weapons are you qualified marine: Bolter and Chainsword
Armor details: Mark 5. Bears the mark of the aquila on the back 
Space Marine Resume: Originally a petty criminal on the world of Vengeance where he impressed a black templar soldier. He was mugging a rich family moving through the streets when his activities were discovered by a patrol of guardsman. They called for him to surrender and under threat of being shot he put down his knife and knelt on the ground. The guardsman approached at their ease and one kicked elzar in the face. He lay curled and bleeding on the floor as the taunted him. He snatched a las pistol from the belt of the first guardsman shooting him in the groin before shooting the second in the face. The third guardsman reached for his weapon but Elzar had dissapeared. A black templar Apothecary by the name of Scanta had been watching from one of the buildings and he choose to follow the boy. 3 streets later he found him and though elzar attempted to run he found his throat gripped in an iron grip. Looking into the boys face he was amazed to find the boys wounds already healed and upon inquiring into the subject he discovered the boy to be a talented healer and he returned with him to his ship. Elzar survived the recruitment tests and became onr of the black templars. Scanta took the boy under his wing and trained him as an apothecary, they have worked together to this day where Elzar acting under Scanta's advice agreed to go on this misssion .


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

k i think we've got a pretty good space marine group so far. 4 plus the chaplain. one or two more will suffice, and then the tau player needs to be confirmed. but if it takes too long i'll move on without it, and maybe enter it in later.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

OK then my GCSEs shok::shout::hang1::suicide are still going on but I decided to make the character anyway. Occasionally I may be unable to get online for a couple days so if that happens I'll leave it to Unxpekted22 to keep him in the RP.

Name: Aun'Tsar
Weapons: Honour Blade, also two Gun Drones if allowed
Speciality: Close Combat, keeping Morale
Appearance: Average height for a Tau with green camouflaged robes and hard piercing eyes. Aun'Tsar is also young and muscular for an Ethereal with pale blue skin. His right eye is a milky white and is sightless with small indents just above and below it made by sharp fangs, the result of a ripper that got too close.
History: Aun'Tsar was only in his first year as an Ethereal when the world he was posted on was hit by the Tyranids. The force that he himself co-led took heavy casualties, and angry at his lack of anyway to fight the xenos personally, learnt the art of the Honour Blade so that he can match them even in hand to hand. He was always very daring for an Ethereal, leading his Honour Guard on many dangerous missions that always caused heavy damage to the opponent. It wasn't long before he had became renowned for his skill and recklessness and so was chosen to aid the Imperials (I'm not sure if that's how it's working or whether he is a prisoner of them, I'll let you decide) on their mission. Despite his skill with his weapon Aun'Tsar is no fool and will not hesitate to move behind a Space Marine/Tau warrior for protection if he is sufficiently outnumbered or is disarmed.

Hope this is good and that you can answer my questions. . .


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah he can have the drones. he is an ethereal after all so its appropriate.

whats going on is that the tau are trying to mop up the tyranids and the imperium feels they are not suited well enough for the task, thinking they wont get it done properly.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

This might just be me, but the Imperium stepping in to make sure the job gets done, and thus sparing tau lives, doesn't seem like something they'd do. I mean they do go by the saying of the enemy of my enemy is my enemy; so why aren't they waiting until one side obliterates the other before finishing the second off?

Its not like the Imperium hasn't done it before where two alien forces are concerned. (You know, the Imperium being as xenophobic as it is and all.)


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

This looks cool, if you have space I'd be happy to join in.

Black Templars Initiate
Name: Zaen Ignatius

Weapons: Flamer, Bolt Pistol and Chainsword

Specialty: Land Raider Driver, Squad flamer

Appearance: Short Black hair, Tall Even for a Space Marine, Slim yet Muscular, Clear Grey eyes, Clean Shaven, Not yet attained any of the scars his brothers hold as trophies of battles 

Armour Detail: Mark 7 Aquila Armour in the colours of the Black Templars, Iron Halo, adorned in purity seals

Background: Zaen originally hails from the hive world Praxus Prime, an industrial world where the pollution of the many factories creates an eternal night. Here in his youth Zaen focused on his passions of mechanics and technology and his amazing piloting ability. He turned down the Adeptus Mechanicus in order to join the Black Templars, mightiest of the Emperor’s space marines, to better serve Him. As a young neophyte, Zaen proved his worth in The Second Purging of Lastrati and was recently promoted to a fully fledged battle brother. His mechanic and piloting skills were quickly put to use by the chapter and he now drives the armoured vehicles that deliver his comrades into the chaos of war. In crusades which don’t require his driving skills, he dons a flamer and cleanses the masses of the Emperor’s enemies up close with holy fire. His superiors have begun to take notice of him as he recently received an iron halo in recognition of his bravery in transporting his comrades into the very heart of the ork infestation on the many worlds of the Declates system. Zaen has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

hm, the space marines arent really "relieving" the tau or anything. they consider the tyranid to be a greater threat like just about every other race does. since they think, or at least want, all space to eventually belong to the imperium, they want to make sure the tyranids are completely gone form the area. they are more like pushing the tau aside, not coming to their aid. i assume conflict between the two would inevitably occur.

black templars refuse to fight alongside aliens and witches, so i dont plan on having them fighting side by side.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

as for liber. if you want theres no problem with you being a techmarine, might make a little more sense space marine structure wise. up to you.

i already posted your character in the opening post, but if you want to change it let me know what you want to be done.

other than that we have enough characters to start now, so i'll see if liber wants to make any changes and then if you all are good, then we can move to the action thread.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Oh, ok thanks, I thought being a techmarine would make more sense too, but I didn't want to force any story changes on you or anything. So if we could change me to a techmarine, we're good to go!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

k, i changed it, gave you a servo-harness for your weapons


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok so when do we start?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

action thread is up


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

awesome i posted on the action thread


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Now this just might be me, but the opening post in the action thread seems to imply that we are not all meeting up with each other, but our respective squads or groups. Might just be the wording though; and we all might be forming into one squad at the start.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i'll have you guys meet each other, i think itd be better, get some interaction going and such.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

im confused what am i doing in this update? meeting my sqaud? because i only get like 8 words


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Um, I assume you are finding your transport/meeting your squad/readying your weapons.

But I dunno we'll see what unxpekted22 says in the next post.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah yeah, sorry i thought i may have left you hanging a bit dark angel. your character is meeting up with his assault marine squad. i was going to let you do that however you wanted. you have some room to build your character here. the main focus right now will be on the other marines simply because they are in the biggest group, so you have some freedom right now find your squad, your transport and follow along with happens to the other guys as they land. i'll probably have your squad assist them after the transports land and the base is full of people figuring out what needs to be done.


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

looks like i will just be an initiate as well.

Name: Ulbrecht Vallimer
weapons: bolt pistol/chainsword
specialty: standard initiate, prefers close combat.
appearance: MK6 Beakie Armor. A lot of text on his armor, litany heavy. he himself has light brown hair, but it is very short, buzzed. narrow eyes and wide cheeck bones. slightly taller than the average space marine.
service: Has only recently been an initiate and has only fought some battles with Ork forces as one. As a neophyte he dealt mainly with cultists and other heretic groups here and there, always charging without hesitation, straight toward his enemies. a quality his Black Templar brethren liked.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Just read your plea for extra players. I'll be a Tau, wearing a stelth suit.

Name: Shas'Vre'Fi'rios'Kaaval'El (Marines and senior officers would reffer to him just as Kaaval'El)
Equipement: XV28 Battlesuit (roughly on par with Power Armour, but smaller and more manouverable. Built in Jet Pack, and built in Stealth Field Generator.) Targetting Array (a HUD inside his helmet's visor that assists in targetting)
Weapon: Burst Cannon (Range 18", S5, AP5, Assault3) Markerlight, and EMP grenades.
Appearance: The bulky, more modern XV28 battlesuit changes colour and texture to match it's surroundings, like the skin on a chameleon. No obvious markings on armour. Under armour is standard for Tau, grey/blue skin, short, not very strong. Ritual scars cover his torso from the ritual of Ta'Lissera, where him and his unit (who have all since died in service) were bonded together for life.
Speciality: Independant operations. All-round subterfuge combat expert, trained to sneak in and kill commanders or elite units before battle begins, and run interference during battle.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Name: Shas'O'Kelarr
Weapons: Dual Plasma Rifles, Photon and EMP Grenades
Specialty: Ranged Combat
Appearance: Average sized Tau, pale blue skin, weathered features from many harsh years of war.
Armour Details: XV22 Experimental Stealth Battlesuit, Jet-Pack and Shield Generator.
History: Kelarr demonstrated much aptitude for the art of the Patient Hunter, quite content to wait for his prey to walk right into a trap before devastating them entirely, not giving his target even the slimmest hope of victory. He served The Greater Good as a Pathfinder for many years, favouring the Rail Rifle for its swift effectiveness in delivering death from afar, going on many heated missions where his pin point accuracy was critical to its success.
Being a veteran of many wars, Kelarr has come to be a little rough around the edges, he's seen the worst the galaxy has to throw at him and it has broken some of the illusions he once had about battle.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha White Knight, nice edit; responding to something that hadn't even happened yet. Interesting way of taking out some useless out of character chatter.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

my Tau character-

Name: Shas'O Fi'rios Shadowthorn.
Age: Unknown thought to be extremly old for a Tau.
Appearance: Shadowthorn has a single ponytail of black hair on the tip of his head, his left eye is scarred. He wears a red robe over his armour and is also tall for a Tau.
Weapons: A small curved blade made for him by a member of the Earth Caste, a pair of pulse pistols and a long elegent sword.

Background: Shadowthorn is known to be a ruthless commander, often commiting his entire force for small objectives. When he was a youngling his father had served as a commander and was known to be bitter towards the Ethereal's that had started when he was forced to abandon hundreds of his men, a trait which was passed onto his son. Shadowthorn is a renowned naval tactician, he often leads assaults from the frontline, carrying his family banner.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Going for an untau like tau huh?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol yeah i wanted to make a almost evil character


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

many of you have probably seen azwraith around the forums. he will be joining us shortly in the action thread, and this is his character's profile. 

Space marine 8:
name: Dahkanis
Qualified Weapons: All forms of swords and close combat weapons, he has very impressive sword wielding skills.
qualified special skills: Sword Brethren, his power sword is named Thor and his Bolt Pistol is Odin (he likes to name his weapons)
Armor details : Terminator Honours, however wearing Mk6 Armor with the Crusader type helm. a white tabard bearing the black templar cross and a white cloak over his shoulders also bearing a large black templar cross. Otherwise all of his armor is standard, with black shoulder pads and red crosses.
Space Marine Resume: Born on Brimlock, a world in close proxmity to the hive fleet Kraken attacks. Not much is known of his past, however, it is known that he has been in service with the black templars for over a century now he was involved in the early stages of Armageddon where he killed many orks. he was relieved from his post to be departed to a different section of the galaxy, which is how he eventually came to be on the fleet sent to the tau moon Tri'vaa. He was traveling to help an invasion on the Alsanta ork world before he was given the opportunity to help fight and defend a threat somewhat near his homeworld and mop up the tyranid scourge. This is a great thing for Dahkanis as it will be his first experience in fighting the tyranids.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

this is the profile for the powered down dreadnought described in the action thread recently. he will be taken over by a player.

his profile: (he will add descriptions of his dreadnought body throughout his posts)

Name: Brother Ludo

Age: Interred Roughly 127 Years Ago
*Estimated Age Prior: 129 Years

* Rose to prominence as an Initiate during the battle for Crucius II, taking command of a leaderless squadron of Assault Marines. Using momentum to his advantage, he swiftly intervened to put an end to a Xenos menace threatening to overrun beleaguered Black Templar forces stalling a splinter of Waaagh! DerKlunka, losing a hand to one of the foul beasts in the process. For his bravery and self sacrifice, Marhsal Helbrecht brought the young warrior into his Sword Brethren.

* Over the next six decades Brother Ludo followed his Marshal across the stars in bloody crusade after bloody crusade. Despite his vigorous enthusiasm for carrying out the Emperor's will and granting no mercy in the process, he was noted for being surprisingly open with his brothers, forging strong bonds and never once abandoning one of them while they were in need.

* Not even the purest of the Emperor's servants are free from the worry of failure, much less Ludo himself. Responding swiftly to a newly reared Tyranid threat on Hive World Threce, now High Marshal Helbrecht sent in a task squad of his most trusted warriors to root out and destroy the xenos threat. Amongst them was Ludo, unsettling disposition more than realized by those around him in light of the coming assault.

* The effort was successful for the most part, the monstrous creatures which scuttled past the largest city on Threce's defenses dealt with after a week of previously fruitless searching. Inexperienced with the threat the Tyranids posed, the contingent let it's guard down and in that fraction of a second the brood took it's opportunity with vicious precision.

* Thousands died in the initial attack, great beasts with carapace shells and maws drooling with acidic slime feasting on the poorly armed workers and civilians. Rallying those around him, Castellan Marcus joined forces with the local militia and did his best to stem the tide, each attack breaking against the makeshift defenses like a wave against stone.

* Dedicating their resources for a final push past the zealous marines, the xenos sent forth from within their ranks a monstrous creature of gigantic proportions, bony tail smashing stone and crumpling steel as the living battering ram smashed through all that stood in it's path. The chaplain sent with them singing hymns of battle and yelling with his booming voice the litanies and dogma of the chapter, Ludo knew his time had come.

* Striding forward with chainsword and bolt pistol in hand, he stood calmly and gazed into the maw of oblivion, meeting the beasts' soulless eyes without fear. With a brutal roar it charged him, animalistic instincts urging it forward to consume the tiny morsel that so foolishly refuses to cower. Dodging and weaving, kicking the whirring motor of his chainsword into action, Ludo engaged the creature.

* Decades spent as an assault marine worked in Ludo's favor, skillfully applied rending slashes brought to bear on meaty tendon and fleshy joints. The teeth-jattering screech of his weapons' teeth on the thick, carapaced hide of the beast is drowned out only by the aberrations desperate cries and hungry growls. In a moment of failure Ludo could not move swiftly enough, eyes wide with shock before the pain has a chance to set in, a thick talon piercing him clean through.

* Hurled off the ground by the power which lies behind the creatures bony arm, Ludo hung limply, blood pouring down either end of the impaling chitinous blade. Brought towards the beasts' maw to be devoured, he used the last reserves of strength within him to place his armored fist against it's toothy jaw, mechanical hand sizzling as the corrosize spittle eats though its' wiring.

* With a mighty roar, his spine cracking from the effort against the resistance, Ludo slammed his blade home with a triumphant shout, the whirring teeth of the worn chainsword driving itself deep into the creature's brain and slaying it instantly. The earth shook as the beast fell with a crash, the crippled form of the fallen sword brother lying motionless and still.

* The Apothecary with his attack squad dragged him away from the scene as Initiates mopped up the remnants of the tyranid brood. Ludo's vision was failing, his heart beating slowly as even breathing became difficult. Trying desperately to keep the sword brother conscious, the apothecary recites the pledge of the chapter.

'What is your life?' the apothecary asked.

Through cracked lips lined with spittle and blood, Ludo responded with the traditional pledge of the Space Marines. 'My honour is my life.'

'What is your fate?'
'My duty is my fate.'

'What is your fear?'
'My fear is to.. to fail.'

'What is your reward?'
'My salv-' a violent bout of coughing interrupts the next response, but he finishes as soon as it passes.
'My salvation is my reward..'

'What is your craft?'
'My craft is death...'

'What is your pledge?' his brother asks at last.

Before Ludo can respond, it all goes black.

* When next Ludo awakens, it is not with eyes and ears does he see or hear, but with ocular sensors, audiovisual feeds and scanners created by the nearly divine abilities of the Adeptus Mechanicus. 'You fulfilled your duty.' the techpriest nearest to him spoke on seeing his recovery. 'Your pledge is not yet fulfilled.' Whirring motors and the static buzz of a vox cast sound through the chamber, a mechanical voice grumbling out a wavering response. 'My duty to the Emperor is never ending.' Silence followed for years to come.

* Driven on by frustration at his imprisonment and rage at the xenos which had both blessed and cursed him to it, Brother Ludo, now interred within a sarcophagus linked to revered Dreadnought armor, stormed across the galaxy as he had once done in his youth. The tyranid threat was hunted down, their kind exterminated wherever they could be found until thirty years ago.

* Seeing madness develop within his once trusted marine, High Marshal Helbrecht had the passionate servant of the Emperor brought to the secret sepulchre where all of the Old Ones rest. There Ludo drifted into a dreamless sleep, his mind accepting his fate at last and waiting patiently for the time to come where he was called into battle by the High Marshal once more.


----------

